# Air Conditioning



## Humming Bird (Feb 6, 2009)

Considering re-locating to Spain, what would be my chances of surival and getting enough work, in the air conditioning business, vehicles / split systems residential.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi there,

That's a very difficult one to answer. Everyone is fighting for work out here. The building industry has virtually come to a grinding hault which is where most of the aircon work comes from. Where I live there aren't that many vehicle repair companies so there may be a slot if you can start your own business.

As for working for other people, I would have to honestly say not much of a chance. If you could come over for a long extended holiday you may pick up something. It's worth a bash if you can support yourself for a time. Most jobs are found via word of mouth so that means you will need to visit the Brit bars on a regular basis 

Sorry I can't be of more help than that.

Chica. xx


----------

